# Double or single room - that is the question



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm going to have to decide if I want a roommate or not in college. I could get one assigned to me based on a little survey or I could choose one myself. I've talked to some people on the campus website, but I'm not sure if any would even consider rooming with me. A single room costs about $1000 more.

Pros:
-someone to keep me company
-a friend to confide in?
-share stuff (you bring this, and I'll bring that)

Cons:
-may not get along with roommate
-can't invite boyfriend as I please
-lack of privacy

The cons bother me a lot. Input?


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I wouldn't want to live with a random. I tried it once... the cons you mentioned are significant. The pros may or may not materialize.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, a random person sounds risky. I'm going to be stuck with this person. If I get a single room though, I might be more alienated from the other students when my goal is to become more outgoing in college. Making decisions is so hard for me.


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

Random person is NOT always good. I have two roommates and they are some of the most robotic anti-social people I have ever met. Not the kind of people you want to hang around, especially if you have issues with SA. Then again, if they're really social they could help out substantially. I think either way you go it's going to be a bit of a gamble, but for your first year I would shoot for a double and just hope you get better luck than me XD. If not, most colleges will let you do a room swap.


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

I've been on both sides. My first college semester, I did the whole tiny survey thing and got assigned a roommate who was my complete opposite. I moved out after the first semester. 

I moved to a single room the second semester - which was actually cheaper. And honestly, I became more depressed and lonely. When you're around someone in a small room who you don't get along with, it kind of forces you to leave and get out more. Or if you're lucky enough to find a roomie you like, you can have a hangout friend - especially if you're a freshman. It's kind of a win-win situation. 

The lack of privacy is definitely the biggest con of having a roommate. But, living with a roommate prepares you for dealing with real life.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

You both make good points. I get very depressed when I'm alone and I don't think I'd enjoy college at all for that sole purpose.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

You can still be outgoing if you live in a single room (even though I was neither outgoing nor did I have a single room). I had a roommate for one semester. It was livable, and we respected each other, but she made small talk too often and we were just complete opposites. If money's not a problem, definitely go for a single room.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Money is a problem. :/ The school is expensive itself and I'm lucky if I get enough aid and scholarship money to go.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I live alone now but I have had some good roommates in the past and in college. Yes you might end up with a bad roommate but life is about taking risks. There will always be some people you won't get along with in jobs, school, etc. If you end up with a not so ideal roommate, see it as a learning experience. And there is the risk of finding someone who is really a good person too.

One other choice is to rent a house with several people. I did this in college and managed to have my own room for cheap but still live with others. So I had the privacy without as much loneliness.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

If money's a problem, then I say to just get the double room! Two weeks after you move in, if worse comes to worst, you can switch roommates with people on your floor. It's very common to switch roommates to those who are more similar to you. Is there a personality questionnaire that your residence gives out to match people up? There wasn't at my school, which sucked. More than likely, you'll get comfortable around your roommate and work out times when you'll have your boyfriend over (or you guys could go out or go to his place, right?). Even if you have nothing in common, you'll most likely be quietly respectful of each other. And if not, you really can switch roommates or even switch to a single room the next semester.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes, there's a vague questionnaire. I've been talking to a girl that I'd like to room with, but I think it's better to meet her first. There's an admitted student overnight next month and I should go since she is except I hate sleepovers.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I was lucky with my college roomates (I've had two, different one each year) but if I'd had the chance for a single room I'd have gone for it.

It's all the luck of the draw.


----------



## Empress_D (Jan 18, 2009)

i definitely suggest getting a roomie. all your pros are right and you'll get some privacy because your roomie won't be there all the time. also, maybe they'll have a bf to and will want to bring him over. if you get along well then maybe you can arrange for her to go stay with a friend or something. and if you don't get along with your roomie then you can always ask to move to a different room. I had a roomie the first two years and then started living in a single for my last two years. Trust me that it gets lonely.


----------



## Empress_D (Jan 18, 2009)

also, you meet more people if you have roomies


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I really do not understand how anyone is okay with sharing a space where you have to sleep and store important belongings with a complete stranger. It's not something I could ever do again. Now if you have the opportunity to share a house or an apartment with someone else, where you are at least entitled to your own room, that would be much better in my opinion.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

If i were you id share.
The pros im sure you are already aware.

If the pros dont materialise you can always ask for a single or to move in with someone else but yeah you dont learn nothing from avoiding peeps as im sure you are again aware.


----------



## laugh it off (Feb 1, 2009)

honestly.. i go to a private uni.. and ive gone thru two roomies already and i finally contacted the school and made a case that i have anxiety. luckily my school understood and gave me a great single. in a reaally relaxed comfy dorm.
it really was a godsend.
honestly.. unless u can handle it.. and wanna try and see if u can survive.. ask for a single for medical reasons


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

Even though I got along pretty well with my roommate in boarding school some things would drive me nuts, like his constant mess, loud music etc. I would fantasize about having my own room. That dream came true the next year and although I had that extra privacy I became much lonelier. There were no extra people coming into my room to socialize with and I was in my room a lot more often with no reason to leave.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm transferring to a university next semester... and my problem is that I have to share my room with my sister. 

I mean... of course I don't absooolutely HAVE to. But my family gets mad at me when I say I'd rather have someone random (well obviously I'd rather be alone). But I also don't want to risk a random rm, when maybe my sister is a better option. I just feel like I won't have a chance to break out of my shell at all if I STILL live with her... no freedom, no.. change in mindset. /sigh


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

I would've thought it to be a lot more for a single room.

Anyways, I would go with the roomate. It would be extremely awkard and I'd hate it if I didn't like her, but at the same time I couldn't live alone in the dorms. I would get depressed being alone while all the other roomates are getting along (or not). I'd think people would point at my room and think "oh, the girl that doesn't socialize lives there alone." If I had a roomate I would just be another one in the crowd. Also, even if it would be hard to get used to, it would be better to learn to live and socialize (or not) with a new person. It would be like a step foward. Plus, if you don't like the girl you can change rooms.


----------

